# Foil 10 Compatible with Di2?



## bchy (Dec 29, 2006)

I just read that only Foil Premium is compatible with Di2 installation. Is this true?


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Only the Foil Premium and Foil 15 are Di2 compatible. The Di2 frames are not mechanically compatible.


----------

